
Broken windows and a Molotov cocktail:DOJ finds creative ways into rioting cases - onetimemanytime
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/20/doj-local-rioting-cases-329735
======
onetimemanytime
Interstate commerce was interfered on by a bottle of tequila:

 _In another case, federal authorities charged a man with possession of a
Molotov cocktail, arguing that because he had used an imported bottle of
Patron Citronge Pineapple Tequila to make the incendiary device, the case fell
under the federal government’s regulation of foreign commerce. "_

